# Champagne Shepherd



## silverseahorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello from Australia. I recently purchased a German Shepherd pup as a companion for my 10 month old German Shepherd x Husky. She is a pedigree puppy with both her parents being papered bicolour German Shepherds. The litter contained both bicoloured pups and 4 unusual champagne coloured pups. This was the first mating of these two parents. Both parents obviously must have the recessive masking gene to produce this result. Her other dogs apart from the bicolours are black/tan and sable. I purchased her at a reduced price since this was not the desired outcome from the breeding (but I'm more than happy with her). The parents are to be desexed because until now it was unknown that these dogs had the masking gene. 

I just wanted to know any more information on this coloration. I know it is a variation of a white shepherd and I know it is a serious colour fault, but I don't know much more than that. Apart from her colour, she has fabulous hip/elbow scores and a wonderful nature.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why spay/neuter both parents? Just don't breed them together again? Or do a DNA test on them to find out which one has the gene?

I know you don't know the answers and they aren't your dogs. My insane curiosity makes me ask these things!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pup looks like a cute coatie! Do you have newborn photo's? I'd like to see what the rest of the litter actually looked like at birth.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

She looks like a smaller version of my Giselle!




























Ellie has that champagne color on her tail, her ears, slightly down her back, and on the backs of her legs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverseahorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know why. I probably should have asked but didn't. I have baby pictures but not on my phone. The colour doesn't photograph brilliantly, but she is the colour of a golden retriever apart from a white tip on her tail. White german shepherds are not recognised in Australia. She can be recognised as a "Swiss Shepherd". It doesn't make any sense to me since she came from two german shepherds and she is classes as a swiss shepherd.

I was going to add some more pictures but my phone doesn't seem to want to cooperate. I'll get the laptop out later!


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

silverseahorse said:


> White german shepherds are not recognised in Australia. She can be recognised as a "Swiss Shepherd". It doesn't make any sense to me since she came from two german shepherds and she is classes as a swiss shepherd.


It doesn't make sense to a lot of people. Here is a 26 page thread on the topic:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-german-shepherd-vs-white-swiss-shepherd.html


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like my girl!






Edit: I forgot to add that my pups parents were both Black and Tan but the dad had a white patch on his chest. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## silverseahorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the "unique" colouration. I know it isn't "rare" and blah blah blah... But I think they are beautiful. I'm a little guarded because of a conversation I had on a breeding forum where I got lynched about the breed standard and how she has major faults. I am not planning on breeding her and her parents are screened/xrayed etc so what is supposed to happen to her? Cull a perfectly good puppy?! So I decided to join a GS forum and find some normal people


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi from Australia too! Love the colour of your GSD. Who cares if she doesn't make standards, all that matters is that she is a beautiful dog.


----------



## silverseahorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is another pic 

Nice to meet you Xena!

EDIT: hit the done key by mistake on my phone!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's freaking adorable.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

What an adorable little fluff ball! : )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crizzly (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks like my pup.


----------



## silverseahorse (Jan 12, 2014)

So cute  I have other pics I'll attach shortly


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Why spay/neuter both parents? Just don't breed them together again? Or do a DNA test on them to find out which one has the gene?
> 
> I know you don't know the answers and they aren't your dogs. My insane curiosity makes me ask these things!


They would have to both be Ee for red for the pups to turn out this color. No need for a DNA test, just breed them to other dogs who haven't thrown white pups...It seems harsh to speuter them both. 

I think champagne is a lovely look. My girl is like a toasted marshmellow- white with that golden retriever color on her back, ears, and tail tip. 

Here's a great webpage about the recessive red gene: Dog Coat Colour Genetics
And about phaeomelanin dilution: http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/albino.html

She looks like a golden retriever because it's the exact same gene that gives golden retrievers their color! It will be fun to see pics as she grows. I bet she will be stunning. I think it's kind of sad the white dogs can't be recognized. We have chocolate, black, and golden labs so why not golden shepherds?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The German SV refuses to recognize the existence of a white German Shepherd. They won't acknowledge there is ANY such dog.

I really don't care what they think; that champagne German Shepherd is living proof more of some people's prejudices than its a judgment about the dog!


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow looks a lot like my girl!!


----------



## Memel86 (Aug 6, 2020)

silverseahorse said:


> Hello from Australia. I recently purchased a German Shepherd pup as a companion for my 10 month old German Shepherd x Husky. She is a pedigree puppy with both her parents being papered bicolour German Shepherds. The litter contained both bicoloured pups and 4 unusual champagne coloured pups. This was the first mating of these two parents. Both parents obviously must have the recessive masking gene to produce this result. Her other dogs apart from the bicolours are black/tan and sable. I purchased her at a reduced price since this was not the desired outcome from the breeding (but I'm more than happy with her). The parents are to be desexed because until now it was unknown that these dogs had the masking gene.
> 
> I just wanted to know any more information on this coloration. I know it is a variation of a white shepherd and I know it is a serious colour fault, but I don't know much more than that. Apart from her colour, she has fabulous hip/elbow scores and a wonderful nature.
> 
> View attachment 163386


Hi this is my pup we have just done a DNA test and shes Gsd cross maltese pomeranian and lab


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Meme, I would ask for a refund. That looks like a terrier.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Rumo (GSDxHusky) has tan on his back (faint saddle) + tan ears, but I think he's basically "white" ... not champagne.
And a pink nose!?


----------

